# Algae/unwelcome guest ID



## JamesM (22 Oct 2009)

I missed water changes and dosing this week due to being busy and well, lazy  

Now I've got some algae/unwelcome guest which sort of resembles riccia or pelia even...










Any ideas what it is?


----------



## a1Matt (22 Oct 2009)

*Re: Algae ID*

If that photo is a close up showing a strand about 1 or 2cm in size then it looks like monosolenium tenerum.  (Looks like as in it could easily be something completely different!)


----------



## JamesM (22 Oct 2009)

*Re: Algae ID*

I thought it might be Pellia, but I have no idea how it got there  I might put some in a different tank to see how it develops. Cheers Matt


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (22 Oct 2009)

*Re: Algae ID*

You have an algae problem - who's leg are trying to pull - pull the other one -   .

Looking at the shape of that plant - I would say its - Riccia Fluitans - have a look at the attached porduct card. Compare your picy against the magnified picy.

http://www.thegreenmachineaquatics.com/ ... 20fluitans

Paul.


----------



## JamesM (22 Oct 2009)

*Re: Algae ID*

Nah, looking again its far to big and dark to be riccia. I have some in another tank that has no contact with this tank and its totally different. Plus it doesn't pearl, which riccia tend to do a lot under high light and co2.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (23 Oct 2009)

*Re: Algae ID*

james 

What about the top part of Microsorum pteropus "Windelov"

Paul


----------



## JamesM (23 Oct 2009)

*Re: Algae ID*



			
				Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> james
> 
> What about the top part of Microsorum pteropus "Windelov"
> 
> Paul


No mate, its nothing like it... its jelly like, so my cash is on some form of pellia. Just strange how it got there


----------



## Graeme Edwards (23 Oct 2009)

*Re: Algae ID*

I have seen this 1st hand before and its not algae, its a form of riccia, dark and brittle and very hard to get rid of.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Oct 2009)

I had this type of algae in my tank, I did a complete tear down and baked the tank for 3 hours, two weeks later the algae was back! very annoying


----------



## JamesM (23 Oct 2009)

I've updated the topic title now, feel free to move the topic too.

My money is still on some form of pellia.. It came out in one go with no breakage too, so I wouldn't say it was that fragile either... Its in my nano now, so I'll keep an eye on it and see how it develops.

Cheers guys


----------



## Nick16 (23 Oct 2009)

your a brave man, i would have binned it by now


----------



## JamesM (23 Oct 2009)

I kept it because I'm curious, and I'd learn nothing from it being in the bin


----------



## mr. luke (9 Mar 2010)

Keep us posted 
If it turns out not to be pellia but some sort of f/w macro algae id be interested in buying some


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Mar 2010)

As Graeme said, I've seen it and had it, real sure it's a type of Riccia. Given it's dark colour I thought it was just dead Riccia, until it kept growing! TGM had it in their old Iwagumi and i believe it's almost impossible to get rid of in that kind of situation.


----------



## mr. luke (9 Mar 2010)

Dan, any info on if this veriety grows with no c02?


----------

